

TiVo's Last Stand - mechanical_fish
http://www.thebigmoney.com/blogs/hulucination/2010/03/10/tivo-s-last-stand

======
mechanical_fish
I'm no big fan of _software_ patents, nor of blatant patent trolls, but I
think that anyone who wants to gripe about the patent system needs to address
the issue of companies like TiVo. TiVo invented a wonderful new kind of
product, brought it to market -- and has never been able to make a profit,
because it was _lots of work_ to grow the market for a radically new kind of
product, and so most of the market growth came from cable companies bundling
similar products. Products that weren't licensed from TiVo, but were simply
ripped off of their designs.

I'm still a happy user of the TiVo that I bought five or six years ago. (I'm
going to have to decide what to do about this new-fangled HD television thing,
though.)

